# What should I use to cover the back of an embroidery?



## CouponAlbum (May 11, 2009)

Hi all !! I want to embroider a T-Shirt for my son, but I'm not sure what to use to cover the back of it. Any suggestions would be appreciated!
Thank you!


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I use some stuff from Gunold called Cover the Back.


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

We never cover the back of embroidery on a t-shirt. We do however use a stabilizer that is light weight and very soft. Any itching from embroidery is usually from teh stabilizer or if you are using metallic threads.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Irish-

What type of needle/thread to you use when you do a tshirt?


----------



## zlf0261 (May 2, 2009)

I don't think, Why do you use cover the back of an embroidery??


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

We used ballpoint for almost everything except caps and leather.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Sometimes the back of embroidery is covered so the threads and backing don't iritate the wearer's skin. Sometimes it looks messy if the back can be seen. For example, if a design is embroidered under the collar on the back of a shirt, the back of the embroidery can be seen when the shirt is folded.


----------

